# Turkeys with a muzzle loader



## groundhawg (Mar 13, 2007)

Last fall I placed one of the scopes that have the light-up crosshairs on my muzzle loader.  Just have a couple of questions.

Since now I do not have to get too close and the scope is so bright I figure I can shoot a couple of our gobblers’ off the roost right at daylight before they fly down.  Using a 50 caliber where should I aim to make a clean kill without messing up much meat? 

My second question is since they sometimes roost over the creek does anybody know if after they are shot if they fall in the stream will they float?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 13, 2007)

I fail to see the humor......


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 13, 2007)

1) Aim at the center of the tree, they'll be more of it left to eat

2) They sink, so don't bother shooting one


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

groundhawg said:


> Last fall I placed a scope up my muzzle.  Just have a couple of questions.
> 
> Since I do not know how to call a turkey can I buy one at Ingles or do I have to get out right at daylight and try to call one anyway.
> 
> My second question is since I know nothing about turkey hunting can somebody call one up for me?



Yes you can buy one at ingles but the real fun is in learning how to call one up.  I'd be glad to help.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

If your really good...you'll bark shoot em.  See, you shoot just under em and the bark of the tree ends up splintering and killing em just like you shot em with a shotgun!  But then every good roost shooter knows that.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I fail to see the humor......



I did see the humor. Pretty funny, actually...


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I did see the humor. Pretty funny, actually...



You are so easily amused!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd just put me out some corn about 100yds out in an open area. That way you don't have to get up too early. 
Shoot him from the side, thru the wings, sort of high. That way all you do is bust his back. He'll never know you were in the woods. 
This tactic saves alot of time and money : no calls to buy, no sleep lost.
Good hunting! Hope you get the limit of 12 gobblers, just be sure it is hen day before you shoot a hen!


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 13, 2007)

Michael Lee said:


> 1) Aim at the center of the tree, they'll be more of it left to eat
> 
> 2) They sink, so don't bother shooting one



Aiming at the tree...huh, is that like "barking a squirrel", do you mean aim at the limb below and just knock him out?

If they do not float than I will not shoot any over the creek.  I am to ethical to waste the meat.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck...the 17th is just around the corner!


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> Yes you can buy one at ingles but the real fun is in learning how to call one up.  I'd be glad to help.




Never bought one at Ingles but got several from Kroger which is why I thought they would float.  I remeber at Thanksgiving while in the sink thawing out the one we had floated.  I guess the feathers get waterlogged and carry them to the bottom.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 13, 2007)

alphachief said:


> Good luck...the 17th is just around the corner!



Harris County is in the southern zone.  Is the 17th the same starting date for the southern zone?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought it was the 10th, at least I hope it was the 10th


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

groundhawg said:


> Harris County is in the southern zone.  Is the 17th the same starting date for the southern zone?



Yes, this year the dates are the same.  The only change is that in the Southern zone they have the special two day wood duck season that coincides with the opening weekend of Spring turkey season.  Are you hunting that same area that you shot those gobblers during the Southern Fall season?


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

alphachief said:


> Good luck...the 17th is just around the corner!



Now I see the humor!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> You are so easily amused!



I have to be to put up with you!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 13, 2007)

groundhawg said:


> Aiming at the tree...huh, is that like "barking a squirrel", do you mean aim at the limb below and just knock him out?
> 
> If they do not float than I will not shoot any over the creek.  I am to ethical to waste the meat.



I have some turkey snorkeling equipment for sale if your interested......CHEAP!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 13, 2007)

So what's the difference in shootin a turkey out of a tree or shooting him walkin in to ya I've only shot 2 one came strutin right in and a load of 2-3/4" 5s flopped him right down  the other was tryin to sneak past first blast rolled him but he got up and took off on the wing second shot dropped him out of the sky guess that why I shoot a wingmaster works better when they fly  but really what's the difference walkin or sittin he's still DEAD ?


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

lovemylabs,
Are you a duck hunter?


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> So what's the difference in shootin a turkey out of a tree or shooting him walkin in to ya I've only shot 2 one came strutin right in and a load of 2-3/4" 5s flopped him right down  the other was tryin to sneak past first blast rolled him but he got up and took off on the wing second shot dropped him out of the sky guess that why I shoot a wingmaster works better when they fly  but really what's the difference walkin or sittin he's still DEAD ?




Yeah I agree...that's why I've never had a problem shooting ducks on the water...or woodies off the roost.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> lovemylabs,
> Are you a duck hunter?



Yes and I shoot them on the wing.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes and I shoot them on the wing.




So I assume that you find it unethical to shoot them on the water or roost?  So you do understand why most turkey hunters find shooting one from the roost or a tree unethical.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Mar 13, 2007)

Whew !!! The stuff's flying around in this thread for sure !!!

unethical is not the same as illegal...


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> unethical is not the same as illegal...



You are correct sir.  Ethics are determine by society, laws are determined by ..............I don't even know!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> So I assume that you find it unethical to shoot them on the water or roost?  So you do understand why most turkey hunters find shooting one from the roost or a tree unethical.



Up here it shotgun or bow only so a scoped rifle/shotgun is ethical? Or am I missing that the rifle part is a joke?


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

Some of you boys gotta lighten up.  Your responses are better than the original joke!


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Up here it shotgun or bow only so a scoped rifle/shotgun is ethical? Or am I missing that the rifle part is a joke?



Here rifles are not legal unless you conside a rifled muzzleloader a rifle.  Scopes on a shotgun are legal here not considered unethical.  

What you are missing (or maybe not) is that this thread was intentionally started by a PSA to start a fight/discussion about shooting turkeys off the roost.  The thread starter has been around here long enough to know that most turkey hunters consider it uethical and therefore the reason for the post.  You see some people do not have a life and in fact seem to get great enjoyment out of stirring the pot even if they don't believe in what they are saying.  It use to not be that way around her but now we have the PSA (Pain Starters in my Anus)


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> Here rifles are not legal unless you conside a rifled muzzleloader a rifle.  Scopes on a shotgun are legal here not considered unethical.
> 
> What you are missing (or maybe not) is that this thread was intentionally started by a PSA to start a fight/discussion about shooting turkeys off the roost.  The thread starter has been around here long enough to know that most turkey hunters consider it uethical and therefore the reason for the post.  You see some people do not have a life and in fact seem to get great enjoyment out of stirring the pot even if they don't believe in what they are saying.  It use to not be that way around her but now we have the PSA (Pain Starters in my Anus)



Whoa right there! Groundhawg is not, to the best of my knowledge, a member of the PSA.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Whoa right there! Groundhawg is not, to the best of my knowledge, a member of the PSA.



Well ya'll should let him in!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> Well ya'll should let him in!




Well, I think maybe he is now under consideration for membership. As is ALLBEEF.

By the way, pot stirring was around here LONG before there was a PSA.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> Here rifles are not legal unless you conside a rifled muzzleloader a rifle.  Scopes on a shotgun are legal here not considered unethical.
> 
> What you are missing (or maybe not) is that this thread was intentionally started by a PSA to start a fight/discussion about shooting turkeys off the roost.  The thread starter has been around here long enough to know that most turkey hunters consider it uethical and therefore the reason for the post.  You see some people do not have a life and in fact seem to get great enjoyment out of stirring the pot even if they don't believe in what they are saying.  It use to not be that way around her but now we have the PSA (Pain Starters in my Anus)



Yes I would consider a scoped or unscoped rifled muzzleloader a rifle because some of them shoot groups like modern firearms out to a couple hundred yards. A scoped shotgun I just don't know shotguns aren't suposse to have scopes on them to me it just turns them into a rifle except instead of one small bullet you now have one with basically one great big bullet.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 13, 2007)

> the PSA (Pain Starters in my Anus)



You may want to see a doctor about that........


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> You may want to see a doctor about that........



Hemorrhoids ...

...nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Buck (Mar 13, 2007)

243Savage said:


> but they do make a "floomph" sound when they hit the ground.



This sound you mention is why I love shootin’ turkeys from the roost before daylight…  Been doing it for years…   Firearm really doesn’t matter to me; it’s the “floomph” sound that keeps me coming back for more…


----------



## alphachief (Mar 13, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> This sound you mention is why I love shootin’ turkeys from the roost before daylight…  Been doing it for years…   Firearm really doesn’t matter to me; it’s the “floomph” sound that keeps me coming back for more…



That "floomph" sound it the corn induced gas escaping when they hit the ground.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 13, 2007)

alphachief said:


> That "floomph" sound it the corn induced gas escaping when they hit the ground.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Mar 13, 2007)

Dutch - What have I been nominated for??? 
I am just trying to give some helpful hints.

Does anyone know if there is a daily limit of hens on hen day? I have always been told that hen day was the Second Sat. in March. I hope the limit was under 5. I didn't realise just how many pellets are in them #6s.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> Dutch - What have I been nominated for???
> I am just trying to give some helpful hints.



To be one of Randy's hemorrhoids.

You're doing a fine job already...


----------



## Buck (Mar 13, 2007)

dutchman said:


> To be one of Randy's hemorrhoids.
> 
> You're doing a fine job already...



At-a-boy ALLBEFF...  Good thing you came along when you did or they would have handed me that task...


----------



## Killdee (Mar 13, 2007)

Save your money on the scope,tie an ear of hard corn to each end of a 2' cord,a bushel will bait 6-10 roost trees.Sling the corn numchucks up over the limbs,the turkeys will stay on the roost till 8-9am and you have plenty of light for iron sights.Also you can tie decoys to the middle of the cord and they will draw in more birds, you have to shoot the cord to get your decoys down thought. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 13, 2007)

You know, I've noticed that bushwhacked doves (tree or powerline) are just as tasty as the ones that fall from the sky.  I bet it's true for turkeys too.


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Groundhawg, I don't care what they say about you.  I'd go turkey hunting with you anyday!  (after the 24th that is)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2007)

Randy said:


> You are correct sir.  Ethics are determine by society, laws are determined by ..............I don't even know!



Not hardly. Ethics are determined by the individual.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Mar 13, 2007)

Ain't there one of these threads pretty much every Spring around here ?? 


op2:


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Ain't there one of these threads pretty much every Spring around here ??
> 
> 
> op2:



Well, this one surely ain't the first...


----------



## Buck (Mar 14, 2007)

Did some scoutin' last night, and got the perfect spot…  Tree hangs right out over the swamp…  Yes 243, it’s in the city limits…  Had several hens roosted in the tree last night…  I’ll post pictures later.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 14, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> Did some scoutin' last night, and got the perfect spot…  Tree hangs right out over the swamp…  Yes 243, it’s in the city limits…  Had several hens roosted in the tree last night…  I’ll post pictures later.



Shoulda went ahead and took 'em last nite. May not be there later.....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2007)

According to ALLBEEF, the season opened on the 10th...


----------



## Buck (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yes, I see that now...  I was thinking the 17th, but I read now where that is the southern zone...  No worries though...  I poured plenty of corn out lastnight...  Gotta  give 'em a few days to build up some gas...  "Floomph"


----------



## Buck (Mar 14, 2007)

Man, I can't wait...    The perfect time of day to hear that Muzzleloader bark too...


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Not hardly. Ethics are determined by the individual.



Since this thread is way  anyway.  I beg to differ.  Ethics are a set of moral principles determined by "local" society.  You may have or make up your own ethics but if they are not accepted by the society you would be considered to have none!


----------



## Gadget (Mar 14, 2007)

Randy said:


> Since this thread is way  anyway.  I beg to differ.  Ethics are a set of moral principles determined by "local" society.  You may have or make up your own ethics but if they are not accepted by the society you would be considered to have none!




*Ethics*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 			 									Jump to: navigation, search
			<!-- start content --> 			_For other uses, see Ethics (disambiguation)._
*Ethics* (from the Ancient Greek ἠθικός _ēthikos_, the adjective of ἤθος _ēthos_ "custom, habit"), a major branch of philosophy, is the study of values and customs of a person or group and covers the analysis and employment of concepts such as right and wrong, good and evil, and responsibility.


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2007)

Exactly.  When one is talking about a sport such as hunting or some other thing that a group of people does, the ethics of that sport would be determined by that group.  And yes those ethcis of that group can be localized.  It may be considered ethical to, for instance, roost shoot a turkey in Africa.  But I would say that based on the majority of the turkey hunters in America roost shooting would be considered unethical.  Even if your personal ethics says it is OK you would be considered by the turkey hunting society to be unethical.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2007)

Gadget said:


> *Ethics*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> ...




So, using this definition, if someone views my behavior as unethical, they might consider me evil as opposed to good?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Mar 14, 2007)

Back to the main topic.....
I would take that scope off my ML because I don't think that is very ethical - to have a scope on a ML- I would move my scope to my auto 223- so not as much meat would be lost. That way you can back off at least 200yds. and still make a clean and humane kill.
Now whether it will float or not is a different story - I know that hen I shot last yr. ( wasn't hen day) floated when I fed it to the alligator in the neighbors pond.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Mar 14, 2007)

*Jest clearin' up misunderstandin's*

Seein’ as how I’m dyslexic and have had a heck of a time figgerin’ this here thread out let me put my 2 centavos worth in.

Thing of the first:  It ain’t  “Is it okay to shoot a Turkey Roost” – the question is “Is it okay to shoot a Turnkey Boost?”

Thing of the second:  Now a Turnkey Boost is something one of the prisoners in the local jail gives to the prisoner who is trusted with the keys to the cells.  In other parts of Society a “Turnkey Boost” would be called a swift kick in the ***.  Hope all that is clear.

Thing of the third:  The second question should now read “Is it okay to shoot some body giving a Turnkey a Boost?”  The answer, of course, is it’s up to the local sheriff.

Thing of the fourth:  To clear up some more stuff.  A Hen is jail house vernacular for one of the guys who acts like a girl at certain times.  Don’t even ask what a Gobbler is.  And, yes, it’s okay to shoot a Gobbler when he’s gobbling.


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know if there are turkeys in Africa but if for the sake of argument there are and it were legal to shot them but not _illegal_ to roost shoot one, well... hey, they do have those little guinea foul things... mmmm, guinea foul...


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 14, 2007)

So does this mean it is unethical to shoot a gobbler at 30 yards in the head with a muzzleloader with a scope on top.? If it is I am unethical. I did shoot a turkey with a patch and round ball two years ago after calling him to within 30 yards. Head shot at 30 yards with a shotgun or with a single ball? Clean miss and he has been educated with a muzzleloader. With a shotgun and you not on the mark, a turkey will die somewhere else besides in front of your gun. From the roost? I watched one for 2 hours one morning with a muzzleloader and was less than 20 yards from him. Never took the shot and he flew away. You have rights and wrongs. These would be considered laws. If you break them you do the time for the crime. Ethics is a whole different subject from laws. One cop sees another cops wife while the cop is out of town....unethical. You going out with your brothers girlfiend who broke up with him to get to you........unethical. There is a million ways to discuss ethics. You giving your 2 cents worth..........sometimes unethical but everyone has an opinion and everyone has an a _ _ hole as well. Take your pick if it is worth voicing.  Tim


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2007)

shoot away!  I give up!


----------



## BgDadyBuckDropr (Mar 15, 2007)

Randy said:


> shoot away!  I give up!



     
Thank you for your permission.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2007)

Randy said:


> Since this thread is way  anyway.  I beg to differ.  Ethics are a set of moral principles determined by "local" society.  You may have or make up your own ethics but if they are not accepted by the society you would be considered to have none!




You can differ all you want too. I don`t always go by what society says or does anyway. I go by what my heart and mind says is right, on a lot of things. It might make me different, but it is what makes me "me". As far as bein` accepted, I`ve never had no problems with that, my Friends know who they are!


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 21, 2008)

So did we ever figure out whether or not a turkey will float?

If somebody finds out tomorrow, please let us know.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 13, 2012)

Hen days are always the first weekend in April, limit 4.Unlawful to shoot off nest btw, roost limb is still ok after first light


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 8, 2013)

ALLBEEF said:


> Back to the main topic.....
> I would take that scope off my ML because I don't think that is very ethical - to have a scope on a ML- I would move my scope to my auto 223- so not as much meat would be lost. That way you can back off at least 200yds. and still make a clean and humane kill.
> Now whether it will float or not is a different story - I know that hen I shot last yr. ( wasn't hen day) floated when I fed it to the alligator in the neighbors pond.



At last the answer to my question.  If a hen floats then a gobbler should also.
Thanks.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 4, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> At last the answer to my question.  If a hen floats then a gobbler should also.
> Thanks.



Just one more question.  Does a turkey make the same sound (floomoh) when it falls in the water as it does when it hits the ground?


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 4, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Well, I think maybe he is now under consideration for membership. As is ALLBEEF.
> 
> By the way, pot stirring was around here LONG before there was a PSA.



Would have loved to become a member but the dues were just to high.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 4, 2014)

I shot a gobbler one time next to a pond in kentucky and he flopped over into the pond. He floated long enough for us to fish him out.


----------



## kiltman (Mar 5, 2014)

You can shoot them on the roost over water.  They won't fall in the water either.  They just rotate until they are upside down.  Then you can just climb up and pick them like fruit.


----------



## dtala (Mar 5, 2014)

TreeFrog said:


> I don't know if there are turkeys in Africa but if for the sake of argument there are and it were legal to shot them but not _illegal_ to roost shoot one, well... hey, they do have those little guinea foul things... mmmm, guinea foul...




we saw some turkeys on the road between Bulawayo and Triangle, Zimbabwe. My wife made the driver turn around so she could take a pic of them.....


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 6, 2014)

Now you know you won't be able to see him fall through the tree limbs with all the smoke & all from a muzzle loader. You gotta shot him out the tree with your bow or slang shot.


----------

